# AITI exams & ACCA Qualified



## TheSpecial1 (3 Sep 2012)

Hi,

I know this subject has been talked about before (& has probably been discussed at length, apologises I am new to this) but I am looking to get information on the AITI exams. I am an ACCA qualified accountant & I am considering taking on the tax exams. 

Firstly, has anyone out there sat both the ACCA exams & the AITI exams? If so what was/is your assessment of the AITI exams Vs. the ACCA exams, as regards, difficulty, lectures, getting through them, etc. (I know this is a very subjective question, but any opinions would be welcome!)

Secondly, I would like to pursue the AITI exams in a tax department in a large practice, (preferably big 4). Have any ACCA qualified accountants made the jump from small practice to Big 4 to pursue the tax exams & if so, did you have to go back to 'Trainee' status? (in terms of level of entry & salary).

Any opinions on the above would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## mandelbrot (3 Sep 2012)

You should have a look at the Taxation forum on Boards.ie if you haven't already; there's a stickied thread specifically for questions and discussion about the AITI exams etc in there, so you'll have a bigger pool of people with a relevant insight than what you're likely to get on here.

I haven't done the AITI exams, but am considering it at the moment, and the general impression is that while Part 2 is manageable if you've already done the professional accountancy exams, Part 3 is another step up in scope and difficulty.

I'd say you'll find it very difficult to get hired into the tax department of any of the Big 4 as an experienced hire with the accounting exams but no tax qualifications; except by applying as a trainee, in which case they'd probably be thinking "this person must have no ambition if they're willing to go back to being a trainee after completing their ACCA exams" - I found myself in a similar position a few years ago and it's a bit of a catch 22 unfortunately...


----------



## STEINER (3 Sep 2012)

An ACCA qualified ex-colleague did the Institute tax exams.  I just remember her saying they were worse than the ACCA finals, a few repeats etc, a whole book on VAT alone.  Needless to say, I didn't attempt them.  Another guy did tax first and got through ACCA relatively unscathed.


----------



## TheSpecial1 (3 Sep 2012)

Thanks mandelbrot & Steiner,

Well definately not a lack of ambition, but I see what you mean! Just think if I was to do the AITI exams, the experience of working in a Big 4 firm along with their support package would be valuable. Its the experience & the opportunity for progression that interests me, in relation to the Big 4.

I'll try the Boards.ie forum.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheSpecial1 (4 Sep 2012)

Thanks Mandelbrot!


----------

